# Yet Another Autoflower Grow Journal : Lowlife Seeds



## autoflowa (Apr 27, 2010)

*This Is Officially Day 1 She Popped Up To Say Hello  I'm Just Praying To God Shes A Female, Cus Its The Only I Got Going For Now Until I Cant Get My Hands On More Soil. It's Either A White Russian Or A Hindu Kush. I Mixed The Seeds Together Like An Idiot But It Should Make It Fun To Guess Which One It Is  *
*She/He LoL Is Chillin' Under 3 26W 6500K Bulbs At The Moment However This Time Im Leaving The Plant Furthest Away From The Sprout At This Point To See If I Can Get Some Stretch. Its Basically An Experiment Cus All My Other Grow I Kept The Bulbs About An Inch Or Two Away.*


----------



## SimplyBaked (Apr 28, 2010)

subd up! good luck homie i love the auto's!


----------



## autoflowa (Apr 28, 2010)

first post, and the first to sub = +rep my friend lol..

sprouts doin good so far nice and green is all i can ask for now  ill take a pic tomorro for the hell of it


----------



## SimplyBaked (Apr 29, 2010)

im always down to follow a grow journal man! ALWAYS! i dont see why nebody wouldnt b ya know? especially when their auto's, i love to see the result of what different people can do with the same strain!


----------



## autoflowa (May 1, 2010)

Day 5 Update:






Just A Healthy Looking Seedling, Think It Looks Ok For Day 5 ? I'm Not Even Sure If Its Possible To Stretch A Plant With CFLS Cus I Got Them Shits Far Away From Her, Oh Well I Dont Like Stretchy Ass Seedlings Anyway LoL Just Figured I'd Experiment..


----------



## g00sEgg (May 1, 2010)

Looking good man! Sub'd. Yeah...that's what i like about the cfl's...i've never had any problems with stretch because you can get em so close. Anyway, keep it up.


----------



## SimplyBaked (May 2, 2010)

exactly, set them about 2 inches away from your babies


----------



## autoflowa (May 2, 2010)

just popped a fem red dwarf tonite, im not expectin a sprout till wednesday maybe, the seed was cracked but no root after germin for a couple of days

exactly, set them about 2 inches away from your babies- ya i usually do.. but i wanted to try something different same results tho.. its sitting bout 2-3 inches now


----------



## autoflowa (May 4, 2010)

Day 8 Update






getting bigger, definitely the boring stage so far lol..

that red dwarf i popped sunday already sprouted couldnt believe it when i checked this morning lol


----------



## g00sEgg (May 4, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> Day 8 Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's boring for a few weeks...haha. 

Few weeks and she'll start growin' like a weed....no pun intended.


----------



## autoflowa (May 6, 2010)

Day 10 Update:












I Might Hit It With A Very Light Feeding Of Iguana Grow Saturday To Get It Ready For The Growth Explosion, It's Coming Soon


----------



## prodream (May 6, 2010)

Hello,

I just read every single post of your red dwarf auto journal which was very nice and teaching. I am also going to go with a pc grow and dwarfs and have just some questions. 

1) Is it ok to use just one 400W HPS Double spectrum bulb for autoflowering plants ? (on the webpage it says "ideal for all stages - It gives 30% blue, 70% Red / Yellow light an it is 55000 lumens)
2) Is it ok to go on with a 12/12 period all the time (from seedling till harvest) or should I start with a higher sun/lower dark and then reduce to 12/12 ? On your red dwarf journal, you said that you don't care the period shit  but I am a little bit curious about that..
3) What about the odor? An odor blocker like ONA will be enough for a PC Case? 
4) Will you attempt to LST ths baby? Your Red Dwarf got too long for your case and you had to cut the highest part  If yes and I prefer that you say yes , could you also please picture and report all the weeks and steps for the beginners like us?
5) Last question about pc fans..Do your fans work 24h or do all of the growers fans work 24h? Thats a very noob question but...

I hope you take care of this baby right and have a better yield and much fun this time


----------



## macthegreat (May 6, 2010)

> 2) Is it ok to go on with a 12/12 period all the time (from seedling till harvest) or should I start with a higher sun/lower dark and then reduce to 12/12 ? On your red dwarf journal, you said that you don't care the period shit  but I am a little bit curious about that..


You have to give plants as more light as you can, so they grow better and produce more buds... autoflowering plants need lights as others but they automatically turn from veg to bloom without change light cycle... but the rule is: "more light more grow". Probably the best cycle is near 18/6 or 20/4 from germination to harvest.



> 3) What about the odor? An odor blocker like ONA will be enough for a PC Case?


I've never used any ONA blocker, but my pc has 2 standard CFL 25W and 2 15W OZONE bulbs. Also it has 2 exhaust fans and 2 carbon filters, but when plant reaches last weeks there's no way to control odor... carbon filters and OZONE bulbs reduce it a lot but everyone can easily recognise weed scent...



> 5) Last question about pc fans..Do your fans work 24h or do all of the growers fans work 24h?


Fans HAVE TO run 24/7 to recirculate air inside the box.

Have a nice weed...


----------



## autoflowa (May 6, 2010)

prodream said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just read every single post of your red dwarf auto journal which was very nice and teaching. I am also going to go with a pc grow and dwarfs and have just some questions.
> 
> ...




good luck and make a journal


----------



## prodream (May 7, 2010)

Thanks a lot for answering. Good tips tho... i will start to grow in a month, i am getting married and will have my own flat. Nowadays i am busy doing my case ready. i am waiting for the LST tips when it is time. GG


----------



## autoflowa (May 8, 2010)

prodream said:


> Thanks a lot for answering. Good tips tho... i will start to grow in a month, i am getting married and will have my own flat. Nowadays i am busy doing my case ready. i am waiting for the LST tips when it is time. GG


its quite simple really... my method is quite crude, i use dental floss (anything as far as string will do) LMAO ya i use dental floss cus i have it on hand. all you gotta do is tie a string around the stem and bend the plant over your pot, i use electrical tape too hold down my floss... lol .. there are plenty of threads regarding LST just click on the search tab at the top of the page and type in LST or google it..

I'll be doing an update tomorrow.. she/he has been doing quite well and growing bigger everyday


----------



## Humboldt14 (May 8, 2010)

My first time growing Auto's, just started 15 Lowryder #2 x AK47, they are a few days old but having issues with the leaves curling like ram horns but still growing like crazy and look healthy (beside the curling under.)


----------



## SimplyBaked (May 9, 2010)

that curling under may be due to overwatering. Can you get a pic up so we can have a look?


----------



## Humboldt14 (May 9, 2010)

SimplyBaked said:


> that curling under may be due to overwatering. Can you get a pic up so we can have a look?


here is all my info also with pics

600 watt HPS. 32 inches above seedlings
4x4 flood table w/ 40 gal reservoir
12 inch carbon filter 
15 Lowryder #2 x AK47
6 inch rock wool
Flood table every 3 days once for 15 min.
PH 6
temp 87 to 90 degrees day
temp 72 to 74 at night
lights on 18/6
when i flood the table water at 69 degrees 
no nutrients yet.

&#8226;	may 1 sat - germinating
&#8226;	may 2 sun - moved most to 1inch rockwool cubes
&#8226;	may 3 mon - moved to big 6inch rockwool cubes
&#8226;	may 4 tue - flooded table at 10 am. all sprouts under Hps but 1.
&#8226;	may 5 wed &#8211; full day of light
&#8226;	may 6 thur &#8211; 4 leaves 
&#8226;	may 7 fri &#8211; little droopy, rockwool still little wet at bottom of cube , took mylar covers off rockwool to evaperate some water. 9:30 pm Flooded table. ph little above 6
&#8226;	May 8 sat &#8211; got temp down to 82. most seedlings showing good growth even thoe leaves are curling. All but a few of them.



leaves are a light green also including the curling


----------



## uptosumpn (May 9, 2010)

subed'!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## autoflowa (May 9, 2010)

Humboldt14 said:


> here is all my info also with pics
> 
> 600 watt HPS. 32 inches above seedlings
> 4x4 flood table w/ 40 gal reservoir
> ...


man wassup with people sabotaging my grow journal.. last time i checked this was my JOURNAL you could have better results posting that in the plant problem section lol or better yet make your own journal... peace


----------



## Humboldt14 (May 9, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> man wassup with people sabotaging my grow journals.. last time i checked this was my journal


My bad man. did not mean to sabotage your 1 plant grow journal .LOL. . <Simplybaked> ask for pics, honestly i did not even know this was a journal. I was not paying attention.


----------



## uptosumpn (May 9, 2010)

now that's funny


----------



## autoflowa (May 9, 2010)

day 13 update:


----------



## autoflowa (May 9, 2010)

uptosumpn said:


> now that's funny


whats so funny about ur thread gettin jacked... must be me


----------



## alexonfire (May 9, 2010)

Fuckin guy... good luck with your gro bro


----------



## uptosumpn (May 10, 2010)

DAMM!!, I was just talking about what humbold14 said.....he sounded funny the way he said; "honestly i did not even know this was a journal. I was not paying attention"..... 


autoflowa said:


> whats so funny about ur thread gettin jacked... must be me


----------



## autoflowa (May 10, 2010)

i'll post an update tomorrow


----------



## Humboldt14 (May 10, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> maybe hes just slightly retarded last time i checked this the grow journal section.. oh well  ill get over it


maybe not retarded but fucken high! last time i checked this is marijuana forum. just relax get back to your journal... did not mean to create all this controversy over a stupid fucken question.


----------



## autoflowa (May 11, 2010)

Humboldt14 said:


> maybe not retarded but fucken high! last time i checked this is marijuana forum. just relax get back to your journal... did not mean to create all this controversy over a stupid fucken question.


its all good dude.. caught me at a bad time my apologies


----------



## autoflowa (May 11, 2010)

Day 15 Update


----------



## uptosumpn (May 11, 2010)

looking good, should be seeing any signs of males any day now...if not then you know what's coming!!!!


----------



## autoflowa (May 12, 2010)

its official.. its a girl! checked on her this morning and seen some white hairs. if i dont do a pic update tonight then the next will be on sunday or maybe saturday nite


----------



## uptosumpn (May 12, 2010)

congrats!!!!


----------



## wolfen18 (May 13, 2010)

So far so good. it's a cute little thing. I will be looking forward to updates as I just got the auto hindu kush in but it's not yet started.
cheers,
wolfen


----------



## bg23504 (May 13, 2010)

Nice autos cant wait to see how much your average yeild is im subscribed


----------



## autoflowa (May 14, 2010)

thanks guys shes getting bigger everyday i will do a pic update tomorrow night


----------



## GFOYLE (May 14, 2010)

*typo,i hope


----------



## autoflowa (May 14, 2010)

ya definitely a typo sorry if i offended anyone.. thanks for pointing that out i just edited it


----------



## chalehomez187 (May 14, 2010)

Sub'd Sub'd Sub'd !!


----------



## james2627 (May 14, 2010)

Hey man! will be following your thread to see how your baby does! Please check out my grow as well. Two autos - pakistan ryder and lowryder#2 plus i am going to be also growing one doggies nuts white widow! should be very exciting!

peace

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/330874-lowryder-2-pakistan-ryder-automatic.html


----------



## autoflowa (May 15, 2010)

for sure ill check it out man thanks ^^

Day 19 Update












I just LST'd her to allow the cfls to penetrate through to the branches it'll show up on the next update, my ghetto dental floss LST method 

And heres my red dwarf about 8 days behind this one i think its day 11 but not positive ill have to go back and check.. i like the way this one is starting so far


----------



## uptosumpn (May 16, 2010)

they are looking real healthy..nice and green...


----------



## Spukoo4U (May 17, 2010)

scribed.....looking healthy there brotha....def gonna follow this one just ordered my auto's today...but dont know whats up with it...got booted off internet right as I placed my order (damn desolate areas with bad ISP's)


----------



## trailerparkboy (May 17, 2010)

subbd man thinkin of growing autos next time so ill be watchin


----------



## benjcool1 (May 17, 2010)

Nice Dwarf man im growing one as well in some box i made. Im on day 47 and the thing is stinking, i rub my fingers down the leafs and the amount of hash just makes you dribble. iv been watching your red dwarf journals and im impressed with the finishing quality and i hope mine turns out as dencly packed as yours.


----------



## prodream (May 17, 2010)

Well well things going good. Could you please take some closer pics how you LST'd the plant? 
Nice green girlies. Keep up the good work! ( oh and maybe some pics of your growbox, how you setup the lights and the fans would be really nice for me and other beginners) a good journal should contain more pics and teaching info


----------



## SeattleLights#1 (May 17, 2010)

Sub'd for sure im ordering my autos soon gonna get easy ryder cuz from what i have read and viewed its one of the highest yielding autos around any other recomended auto strains for high yield and also good in hydro im growing with the GH Waterfarm dont mean to jack your thread i def hate that too but figured there seem to be some pretty smart peeps paying attention to this thread and we all know how hard it is to get the right people rreading and replying to your ish lol so PM me with replys so we dont clog up da thread haha BTW the grow is lookin awesome i hope i get good results ill be here the whole way!


----------



## autoflowa (May 18, 2010)

Day 22 Update
I've been adding a calcium and magnesium supplement every 4th watering seems to be working well, i started it at week 2, my last few grows around week 3 and 4 i encountered what seemed to be a cal/mag defficiency (dry rusty leaves) but so far so good  










nice strong main stalk (pleases forgive my terrible pics lol)










group picture 





and my red dwarf is still coming along nicely (day 14 i believe..)


----------



## autoflowa (May 18, 2010)

trailerparkboy said:


> subbd man thinkin of growing autos next time so ill be watchin


Thanks For Stopping By 



benjcool1 said:


> Nice Dwarf man im growing one as well in some box i made. Im on day 47 and the thing is stinking, i rub my fingers down the leafs and the amount of hash just makes you dribble. iv been watching your red dwarf journals and im impressed with the finishing quality and i hope mine turns out as dencly packed as yours.


if you can post a pic that would be awesome, its the same strain so it would be interesting too see good luck man



prodream said:


> Well well things going good. Could you please take some closer pics how you LST'd the plant?
> Nice green girlies. Keep up the good work! ( oh and maybe some pics of your growbox, how you setup the lights and the fans would be really nice for me and other beginners) a good journal should contain more pics and teaching info


Thanks man, i bought this box pre-made you can look at it on pcgrowcase dot com i got the veg box, trust me its nothing to rave about but it gets the job done!



SeattleLights#1 said:


> Sub'd for sure im ordering my autos soon gonna get easy ryder cuz from what i have read and viewed its one of the highest yielding autos around any other recomended auto strains for high yield and also good in hydro im growing with the GH Waterfarm dont mean to jack your thread i def hate that too but figured there seem to be some pretty smart peeps paying attention to this thread and we all know how hard it is to get the right people rreading and replying to your ish lol so PM me with replys so we dont clog up da thread haha BTW the grow is lookin awesome i hope i get good results ill be here the whole way!


whats up man nah its cool, im not trying to stop people from posting..ya the easy rydrs are supposed to be high yielders although i have no idea how the smoke is ..all i ever hear is it yields high but never hear about the potency.. im more of a quality over quanity type myself  but, check out samsara seeds on attitude its a new seed company with some crazy looking autos i would love to see some of those growing!


----------



## ultimate buds (May 19, 2010)

there comin on well m8 im really tempted to do sum autos outdoors in the uk 
i dont like pointin out problems an it may just be the pic but it looked like you have very very slight nutrient burn dryin out the tip of a few of your leaves! if you check an it is then just miss ur next nutrient feed an only giv it water then carry on as normal an you should be sweet


----------



## SeattleLights#1 (May 19, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> Thanks For Stopping By
> 
> 
> whats up man nah its cool, im not trying to stop people from posting..ya the easy rydrs are supposed to be high yielders although i have no idea how the smoke is ..all i ever hear is it yields high but never hear about the potency.. im more of a quality over quanity type myself  but, check out samsara seeds on attitude its a new seed company with some crazy looking autos i would love to see some of those growing!


So i went to attitude and checked out the Samara Autos. Apon further searching i noticed NO ONE has grown there auto strains lol so i will be the first im going with Samara Seeds Automatic Ultraviolet. Sounds like some tasty smoke plus if the expected yield is aywhere within 15 grams of what they say i will be more than happy and who knows we may have found the next big thing in autos . Ill take one for the team on this one haha will def start a journal when they arrive i wont be ordering for another 2 weeks but ill be here learnin for my upcoming auto grow  as you can see got my bong and my bud so ill be posted lol BTW looking good auto G im prayin to da bud gods my plants are just a nice lol Oh! also here is the description for the Auto Ultraviolet for yall tell me what u think  

Samara Seeds Automatic Ultraviolet has been bred based on the original White Dwarf x Skunk genetic and then has been crossed with Lavender and re-crossed later on in order to maintain the autoflowering pattern. Almost all most appreciated characteristics of Lavender are maintained untouched in this unique autoflowering variety. Ultraviolet is a compact and resinous plant of an intense, powerful fragrance, mainly sweet and fruity, that might have some slight exotic citric accent that would remind you of mango and lavender. Ultraviolet cannabis seeds can grow and bloom very fast within 14 days. Ultraviolet will be ready within nearly 72 days since it's germination. Applying an appropriate treatment you can expect yields of over 60 gr. per plant, even indoor.
Sex : Feminized
Type : Mostly sativa 
Flowering : Autoflowering Genetics : Dwarf x Skunk x Lavender 
Flowering Time : Medium Outdoor Harvest : 
Height : Medium THC Level : 
Characteristics : compact and resinous plant of an intense, powerful fragrance


----------



## autoflowa (May 19, 2010)

SeattleLights#1 said:


> So i went to attitude and checked out the Samara Autos. Apon further searching i noticed NO ONE has grown there auto strains lol so i will be the first im going with Samara Seeds Automatic Ultraviolet. Sounds like some tasty smoke plus if the expected yield is aywhere within 15 grams of what they say i will be more than happy and who knows we may have found the next big thing in autos . Ill take one for the team on this one haha will def start a journal when they arrive i wont be ordering for another 2 weeks but ill be here learnin for my upcoming auto grow  as you can see got my bong and my bud so ill be posted lol BTW looking good auto G im prayin to da bud gods my plants are just a nice lol Oh! also here is the description for the Auto Ultraviolet for yall tell me what u think
> 
> Samara Seeds Automatic Ultraviolet has been bred based on the original White Dwarf x Skunk genetic and then has been crossed with Lavender and re-crossed later on in order to maintain the autoflowering pattern. Almost all most appreciated characteristics of Lavender are maintained untouched in this unique autoflowering variety. Ultraviolet is a compact and resinous plant of an intense, powerful fragrance, mainly sweet and fruity, that might have some slight exotic citric accent that would remind you of mango and lavender. Ultraviolet cannabis seeds can grow and bloom very fast within 14 days. Ultraviolet will be ready within nearly 72 days since it's germination. Applying an appropriate treatment you can expect yields of over 60 gr. per plant, even indoor.
> Sex : Feminized
> ...


sounds awesome hopefully the seeds are legit cus every strain looks amazing!.. they got the best looking autos hands down, i'm sure many other people are interested as well..

and to ultimate buds... im lookin at my plant now, i see absolutely no signs of nute burn so ya it might be the pic.. shes a dark healthy green right down to the first set of fake leaves so far


----------



## uptosumpn (May 20, 2010)

they are looking very healthy and green!!!


----------



## benjcool1 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## benjcool1 (May 21, 2010)

sorry for the bad photos i couldn't find the digital. yer anyway its on day 51 looking really health, its just starting to bulk out and I noticed a few brown hairs here and there. for anyone planing growing red dwarf i recoment using bio bizz products such as bio bizz all mix, bio grow and the flowering counter part. throught out the grow the plants been health and had no signs of rust or any other deficiencies. 
my setup consists of a box/cupboard thing with a xbox intake fan, a old PC outtake fan and a 125 watt 2700k specturm flowering light.


----------



## autoflowa (May 21, 2010)

looks awesome man.. nice n healthy . so thats what they really look like lol mine have all been lst'd and stuffed in a computer case..

so my lowlife plant has just exploded like crazy its just one big bush that totally fills my pot which makes it kinda hard to water lol.. ill do a pic update probly tomorrow night .. still wish i knew if it was da hindu kush or white russian maybe you guys can help me out guessing with that?  i have it tied tied down at about 5 different points already for lst and is looking great so far


----------



## SeattleLights#1 (May 21, 2010)

hope it turns ou that its da hindu def gonna grow me some of that lol also goin for the diesel ryder cant wait lol


----------



## autoflowa (May 22, 2010)

day 26 update

it straight exploded since the last update..


----------



## SeattleLights#1 (May 22, 2010)

DAMN SON! lol looking good haha


----------



## MI Bluntsmoker (May 22, 2010)

Subscribing to this


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (May 23, 2010)

Nice grow man. My plants are at there 23rd day of flowering. 
i didnt get a chance to read your whole grow journal but it seems to me that you are on the right track. hey quick ? ~ What bloom nutes are you giving them?


----------



## autoflowa (May 23, 2010)

day 26: i spread her legs out more to allow my little cfls to penetrate the beast








SeattleLights#1 said:


> DAMN SON! lol looking good haha


lol thanks bro i was suprised by the explosion 




MI Bluntsmoker said:


> Subscribing to this


welcome aboard 






passthatsh!t23 said:


> Nice grow man. My plants are at there 23rd day of flowering.
> i didnt get a chance to read your whole grow journal but it seems to me that you are on the right track. hey quick ? ~ What bloom nutes are you giving them?


wassup man.. i dont really have any bloom nutes  just hammer head from advanced nutrients which cotains p and k .. thanks for looking


----------



## MI Bluntsmoker (May 24, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> day 27: i spread her legs out more to allow my little cfls to penetrate the beast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, graphic description of LST... haha


----------



## SeattleLights#1 (May 24, 2010)

hahahaha i seccond that Bluntsmoker!


----------



## bigmblazin (May 24, 2010)

sub'd looking good


----------



## benjcool1 (May 24, 2010)

great idea to do a lst grow looking very good. It will be intresting to see if it increases the harvest which it will. But iv never seen somone grow a red dwarf lst style, so it will be intresting to see by how much.
my plant is now on day 54 and im starting to worry about when to harvest. I dont want the smoke to be to heavy head hitting but then i dont want it to be to weak either. just a strong but chilled mellow feel. 
any signs to look for to get the best harvest?


----------



## autoflowa (May 24, 2010)

benjcool1 said:


> great idea to do a lst grow looking very good. It will be intresting to see if it increases the harvest which it will. But iv never seen somone grow a red dwarf lst style, so it will be intresting to see by how much.
> my plant is now on day 54 and im starting to worry about when to harvest. I dont want the smoke to be to heavy head hitting but then i dont want it to be to weak either. just a strong but chilled mellow feel.
> any signs to look for to get the best harvest?


if you got a scope just check the trichs and harvest when its 50 50 cloudy/amber but honestly im not even sure this bud can achieve the knockout high ur describing you can prob pull when they all amber.. but the last one i pulled was 50 50 and its too much of an up high in my opinion im gonna let this one amber up this time and see what the difference is... and lst is neccassary for the space im growin in it would be touchin the lights right now if i didnt if it increases the yield thats a plus i guess


----------



## MI Bluntsmoker (May 24, 2010)

What are you using for a pot, it looks to have quite a bit of area for root growth?


----------



## uptosumpn (May 24, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> day 27: i spread her legs out more to allow my little cfls to penetrate the beast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bumbuhclot!!!!! look @ that bitch!? OMG! that growth spurt with lst has done her wonders! wait till she really start throwing out dem pistlls and go through her flowering strech...BIIM! great effin job! Oh, when you get a chance give us a side shot where she has been tied dwn.....peace


----------



## autoflowa (May 24, 2010)

MI Bluntsmoker said:


> What are you using for a pot, it looks to have quite a bit of area for root growth?


i'm not sure about the exact measurment without a tape measure i think its 7x7, i mean the pot takes up half my grow space so ya the roots have plenty of room.. 




uptosumpn said:


> bumbuhclot!!!!! look @ that bitch!? OMG! that growth spurt with lst has done her wonders! wait till she really start throwing out dem pistlls and go through her flowering strech...BIIM! great effin job! Oh, when you get a chance give us a side shot where she has been tied dwn.....peace


lmao thanks .. fa sho man,next update will be wednesday cus it will be 1 day short of being one month old  i should have a nice 4th of july this year


----------



## autoflowa (May 26, 2010)

Day 29 1 Day Short Of A Month 





the main cola is all the way tied down on the right side, it keeps poppin up reachin for the lights, when i checked this morning it was actually touching the cfl so it does have some heat stress in that area  





sorry my lack of camera skills just a side shot you can see how i just use electric tape holding down the floss for my ghetto lst .. i have tape on all sides of the pot by the way lol.. i do have to adjust it almost dailly because shes still having growth spurts she better slow down!


----------



## Delux83 (May 27, 2010)

hey bro sub'd to see how this turns out. got some purple jems going if you want to check em out in sig. skip through a lil bit though those WW in the begin done GL and happy growing =D


----------



## BezelinJah (May 27, 2010)

Sweet grow man. They started to flower already. I'm subscribed.


----------



## autoflowa (Jun 2, 2010)

today is day 36 maybe ill post a pic of progress..been having an issue with the lower leaves browning and dying off but not bud leaves just useless ones really.. any ideas?


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 2, 2010)

wouldnt worry about it to much but if it really bothers u give it some N


----------



## autoflowa (Jun 2, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> wouldnt worry about it to much but if it really bothers u give it some N


thanks buddy your plants is lookin good to by the way keep up the good work..

now im encountering heat issues even with lst the tops are almost touching the light, its not even really a problem with not enough ventilation it just comes down to my pc being to small.. hopefully everything turns out ok.. how far doess heat stress set it back, i mean the leaves that touch get totally burned


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 2, 2010)

my first grow grew into the lights a bunch of times, but if you are having size problems with autos why dont you look on craigs list or go to some old ghetto cpu shop and find one of those old school towers from the 90s lol those fuckers used to be hudge, cuz if you having size problems now its only gonna get worse


----------



## autoflowa (Jun 9, 2010)

day 42: 
buds are still fillin out, still have about maybe 4 weeks to go it looks like.. breeder description says 70 days from seed for the auto white russian.


----------



## SeattleLights#1 (Jun 10, 2010)

hows the buds looking ? you expecting a decent yield per plant ? decided to get 3 lowryder #2 seeds and got the attitude quadruple thunder promo the biggest give away EVER lol had to do it haha


----------



## autoflowa (Jun 11, 2010)

SeattleLights#1 said:


> hows the buds looking ? you expecting a decent yield per plant ? decided to get 3 lowryder #2 seeds and got the attitude quadruple thunder promo the biggest give away EVER lol had to do it haha


lmao hells no, cant pass up that quadruple thunder ! I'm not sure cus this one is so different fom the other ones ive had, it has way more branches and bud spots im hoping close to an ounce dry, maybe 1 and a half between both plants lol, ya i have high hopes, but i cant really tell cus they still gotta plump up, well... they better plump up! lol.. i'll probably take a pic sometime this weekend, i stopped because no one was posting, well besides you just now, thanks for caring bro!


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 12, 2010)

Im still lurking and watching


----------



## ilovatoke (Jun 13, 2010)

nice grow my man, buds are looking sexy


----------



## wesbake (Jun 15, 2010)

wats up man ive been watchin for a while just never posting. i also am certain that is wr not hk from LL. positivly absolutly wr...keep posting pics & great job.


----------



## autoflowa (Jun 16, 2010)

hey guys its been awhile sorry i have to upload this low quality pic but at least you can get an idea on size

day 49






i counted like 24 buds between both plants so im hoping for at least a couple of oz's the least .. i figure a minimun of 2 grams each would be 46 grams total , the auto white russian recomends 70 days till chop so that means 3 more weeks however im losing alot of fan leaves that are tuning yellow and dying so i hope it makes it another 3 weeks


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 16, 2010)

never seen an auto LST b4 why u do that?


----------



## autoflowa (Jun 16, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> never seen an auto LST b4 why u do that?


cus if i didnt it would be touchin the lights in a pc case


----------



## SeattleLights#1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Got my lowryder #2's yesterday im germing them right now and needless to say im stoked im ordering my 400 watt hps in 2 weeks so by flowering time i can make that bitch explode haha looking killer with the cfl mane


----------



## autoflowa (Jun 19, 2010)

my lovely lady


----------



## SeattleLights#1 (Jun 20, 2010)

looking good


----------



## wesbake (Jun 26, 2010)

lookin good man. gotta luv that ww...


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Jun 28, 2010)

*What's up* * Autoflower? Had to check in since I will be doing autoflower blue Mystic feminized seeds. Your baby looks delicious. Did you do 12/12 from seed or after the seed germinated? 

*


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Jun 29, 2010)

Subbed. 

What does a typical autoflower yield? Where can I find good info on autoflowering seed?


----------



## ThatPotHead (Jun 29, 2010)

cant wait to see the updates great job great journal


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 30, 2010)

GreenNerd420 said:


> Subbed.
> 
> What does
> a typical autoflower yield? Where can I find good info on autoflowering seed?


https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/328378-auto-flower-basics-guide.html#post4127364

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/199319-autoflower-thread-resource-guide.html


----------



## ran4it2 (Jun 30, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## ll420luva (Jul 1, 2010)

Just found this, subd fasho. Good growing! Its nice to show up to see the harvest!


----------



## sicky (Aug 24, 2010)

nice grow man i got some short riders and a bubble candy goin well. so wat was the final amount ????


----------



## SwaggerJacker (Mar 19, 2011)

Threads old but thought I'd bump it anyone. Following this journal to compare my autos against yours so I know if my plants are doing okay in terms of growth. Lots of good pictures!


----------

